# Pros and Cons of getting a Percheron/Quarter Horse Cross?



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Those shots don't really show her off at all but she does look nicely put together in those pictures. A little bit of draft will add some bone and a nice big foot which most quarter horses are lacking these days . She probably will not be terribly competitive at any one disipline but more of a solid pleasure mount.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is lovely. Id add her to my herd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

I went to see her the other day to ride, and she was absolutely flawless. Best transitioning, so receptive, the perfect size, and so smooth! If all works out in my favor, I should be calling her mine shortly. C: Thanks for the opinion, you two! I've been in need of a pleasure mount.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think her size is incorrect unless a midget is riding her.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh trust me, the size is correct. She's tiny, but I'm only 5' with no hope of growing, seeing as I'm already taller then my mother. Not quite a midget, but I suppose I'm technically not far off, either.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I quite like her... Seems to me the little bit of draft has only made her better.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

I've test-ridden her twice and, if I can get the financials to work, I definitely want to buy her. Thanks a ton, for the opinions! C:


----------



## AllisonMarie (Oct 25, 2012)

i've come across a couple percheron crosses and i've loved all of them. they're sweet and very smart breeds and definitely in my top favorites breeds because of their laid back personalities.


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

She should be fine with trail and pleasure riding.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

She'll hopefully be mine by the weekend. <3


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I own one, so my opinion is biased.  Your prospect looks absolutely beautiful though.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

she is a cutie patootie. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## AllisonMarie (Oct 25, 2012)

good for you!  she's gorgeous btw!
actually, now that i think about it, i once worked with a 5 yr old perch/tbh he was an angel, a dream to ride with lovely smooth gaits, and i was actually able to jump him 3'6" granted he loved jumping and was a hard worker. he was very level headed and liked his job which seems to be a trait in perch crosses and they're sweet hearts with big personalities.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of your opinions; it's super appreciated! I'm getting her this Saturday, so I'll be sure to upload plenty of pictures if I can get them then. I had to put down a beloved dog of mine today, so a lot of my energy will be going into ensuring that she's happy with her new home. She, right now, is what's keeping me from letting my sadness get the best of me, for sure. Fate, maybe? 

Anyhow, thanks for the support everyone. 

She's just 12, also. C:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats!

I'm barely 5'2" and my gelding is 14.2hh which nobody believes unless they meet him in person. As my trainer puts it, he looks sooo small until I get on and then he looks SO BIG! Better than the other way around I suppose! HA!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a gal and I were horse shopping she, at 5' kept looking at big horses. She was also pretty round and has trouble mounting. Her goal was trail riding so I reminded her that it was her responsibility to be able to get on her own horse if she ever had to dismount. Her 14.3hh mare is a great fit. She wound up losing at least 2 sizes and was able to mount with ease from the ground.


----------

